# Transformatori >  Kā izārdīt trafu?

## mart

Sveiki! 
Sakiet lūdzu kā var sadalīt šī trafa serdi? (ОСМ-0,63У3 220/5-42)
Ja karsējot, tad kā un kādā t? Primāro tinumu gribētu atstāt - nesadedzināt ::

----------


## GuntisK

Pasarg Dievs vēl dedzināt to transformatoru. OCM ir viegli izjaucams, atskrūvē serdeņa savilcējiem skrūves un viss. Varbūt  vienīgi ja ir aizliets ar laku, tad var nākties izmantot arī nazi, ar ko sadala serdeni.

----------


## defs

Atskrūvē skrūves,skavas nost un tad ar āmuru provē. viņš noteikti ir salipis.Vislabak,ja var skrūvju spīlēs iestirināt.

----------


## mart

Paldies, iepriecinājāt! Man teica, ka viņš esot salīmēts un bez karsēšanas nekā!

----------


## Jon

Protams, ka serde salīmēta. Kad esi nojaucis skavas, iespied pusi serdes lielās skrūvspīlēs (nepārspīlē!) un pa otru pusi uzmanīgi padauzi (ne ar āmuru pa taisno, paņem otrā rokā kādu brusu). Lielākoties līmējums atlec vaļā no asa uzsitiena. Ja ar pirmo reizi neizdodas, pasit no citas puses un mazliet spēcīgāk.Tik pacenties serdi nesabeigt un kopā liekot saliec tieši tā, kā bija. Ja nav nekādu marķējumu, iezīmē ar krāsu vai taml. 
Sliktāk ir tad, ja viss transformators bagātīgi aizliets ar laku un priekš tādas "padauzīšanas" nav "luftes". Krievu zaļie, unificētie transformatori vispār nav normāli izjaucami - tas zaļais Ir kaut kāds polimerizējies kompaunds.

----------


## mart

Paldies visiem, nāksies tomēr uzklapēt - lakas netrūkst! ::

----------


## andrievs

Kādreiz padomijas laikos, kad katru mantu vajadzēja "iegūt" no kaut kā veca, esmu jaucis arī vairākus desmitus dažādu trafu. Kad vairs nelīdzēja ne klapēšana, ne rubināšana, ne jel kādi šķīdinātāji, tad vienreiz (jau dusmās) iemetu katliņā ar ūdeni un vārīju - atleca vaļā pavisam mierīgi.
Protams vajadzēja pēc tam pārtīt arī primāro, jo uz žāvēšanu nepaļāvos.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A cik jaudīgi ir tie trafi(cik W)? Un kādi viņiem izmēri?

Vai Latvijā vispār kāds tin trafus? Man interesē cik varētu izmaksāt uztīt trafu tādu uz 450W primārais: 220V (AC), sekundārais: 65V (AC), ja pieņemam kad vajadzīgi divi šādi trafi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik būs sekundārajā? Ja padsmit volti un daži desmiti vijumi, var jau uztīt nejaucot. Tikai jāaptin serdes malas, lai netraumē izolāciju vadam. Nav no vieglajiem pasākumiem, bet ir paveicams.

----------


## mart

> A cik jaudīgi ir tie trafi(cik W)? Un kādi viņiem izmēri?
> 
> Vai Latvijā vispār kāds tin trafus? Man interesē cik varētu izmaksāt uztīt trafu tādu uz 450W primārais: 220V (AC), sekundārais: 65V (AC), ja pieņemam kad vajadzīgi divi šādi trafi.


 Šis konkrētais ir 630w-tīgs, par 15Ls ieguvu Latgalē. Tev droši vien vajadzēs tādu pašu (ja neizvēlies citas konstrukcijas, piem. toro(a)idālo), jo izmēru mazāks bija 400W.
Uztīt sekundāro grasījos pats, tik nezi vai nepadošos slinkumam - VEFā ir motoru pārtinēji kuri solījās to izdarīt par ~10Ls, atkarībā cik drāts iztērēšoties. Nez vai tā klapēšana un savu pirkstu deldēšana ir tikai 10Ls vērta...

----------


## ROBERTTT

> A cik jaudīgi ir tie trafi(cik W)? Un kādi viņiem izmēri?
> 
> Vai Latvijā vispār kāds tin trafus? Man interesē cik varētu izmaksāt uztīt trafu tādu uz 450W primārais: 220V (AC), sekundārais: 65V (AC), ja pieņemam kad vajadzīgi divi šādi trafi.
> 
> 
>  Šis konkrētais ir 630w-tīgs, par 15Ls ieguvu Latgalē. Tev droši vien vajadzēs tādu pašu (ja neizvēlies citas konstrukcijas, piem. toro(a)idālo), jo izmēru mazāks bija 400W.
> Uztīt sekundāro grasījos pats, tik nezi vai nepadošos slinkumam - VEFā ir motoru pārtinēji kuri solījās to izdarīt par ~10Ls, atkarībā cik drāts iztērēšoties. Nez vai tā klapēšana un savu pirkstu deldēšana ir tikai 10Ls vērta...


 Man vajag tā uz 450-500W divus vienādus trafus, bet tas tā...

Cik tas tavs 630W trafs sver un kādi viņam izmēri? Ja nav noslēpums tad kur lietosi to trafu? Cik saprotu tad tiem trafiem primāro tinumu pie pārtīšanas var neaiztikt, jāpartin tikai sekundārais lai iegūtu sev vēlamo spriegumu, un strāvu(tas laikam atkarīgs no drāts biezuma)?

----------


## mart

> Cik būs sekundārajā? Ja padsmit volti un daži desmiti vijumi, var jau uztīt nejaucot. Tikai jāaptin serdes malas, lai netraumē izolāciju vadam. Nav no vieglajiem pasākumiem, bet ir paveicams.


 Sekundārajā būs ~18v uz pilnu cuku(33,4A)! Vadu diametru rēķināju, bet vienalga īstas skaidrības nav. Pēc viena krieva vārdā Kreilis (Ljevša), kurš škiet esam baigā autoritāte sanāk apmētam 3,2mm - blīvums 3,85A/mm2. Bet šinī pašā forumā lasījos, ka, lai pastāvīgi darbinātu nevajadzētu vairāk kā 2,5...., tā nu skaidrības nav. Varbūt kāds varētu mani apgaismot!

----------


## mart

> A cik jaudīgi ir tie trafi(cik W)? Un kādi viņiem izmēri?
> 
> Vai Latvijā vispār kāds tin trafus? Man interesē cik varētu izmaksāt uztīt trafu tādu uz 450W primārais: 220V (AC), sekundārais: 65V (AC), ja pieņemam kad vajadzīgi divi šādi trafi.
> 
> 
>  Šis konkrētais ir 630w-tīgs, par 15Ls ieguvu Latgalē. Tev droši vien vajadzēs tādu pašu (ja neizvēlies citas konstrukcijas, piem. toro(a)idālo), jo izmēru mazāks bija 400W.
> Uztīt sekundāro grasījos pats, tik nezi vai nepadošos slinkumam - VEFā ir motoru pārtinēji kuri solījās to izdarīt par ~10Ls, atkarībā cik drāts iztērēšoties. Nez vai tā klapēšana un savu pirkstu deldēšana ir tikai 10Ls vērta...
> 
> 
> ...


 Sver kādi 3-4kg, tā uz aci ::  izmēri 200x170x120. Viņa sūtība būs barot lidmodeļu akumulātoru lādētāju.

----------


## GuntisK

> Viņa sūtība būs barot lidmodeļu akumulātoru lādētāju.


 Kas tad tas par lidmodeli un kas par akumulatoru, ja šim prasās 33A uzlādes strāvu?  ::  Li-Po un Ni-Mh max. 2-4A  tik vajadzīgi....

----------


## mart

> Viņa sūtība būs barot lidmodeļu akumulātoru lādētāju.
> 
> 
>  Kas tad tas par lidmodeli un kas par akumulatoru, ja šim prasās 33A uzlādes strāvu?  Li-Po un Ni-Mh max. 2-4A  tik vajadzīgi....


 Tā gluži vairs nav, 1C vairs nerullē :: ! Moderni Li-Po akumulatori pieļauj (un tas ir ļoti patīkami, jo uzlādes laiks no 55min. samazinās uz 12-14min.) 5C uzlādes ciklu. Par piemēru ņeman "Hyperion G3 VX - 7S 6500mAh" - 32,5A. Labi, tāds aķis man nav. Man darīšana ar 2x180w lādētāju ar kuru tik tā vien pietiek lādējot divus "Hyperion G3 VX - 4S 2600mAh", un skaidrs, ka uz vasaru varētu gribēties lielāku ļodeni un tad ar to barokli var nepietikt.

----------


## Tārps

Tādām strāvām transformatoriem parasti netin tradicionālo apaļo vadu, bet gan profilvadu. Tas parasti ir ar tītu izolāciju un ārējā tinumā strāvas blīvums var būt lielāks. Līdzīgi, kā vecajos TV trafos lampu kvēlei.

----------


## Raimonds1

apmēram šādu
ja nejauc serdi, jāņem plānais, citādi nevarēs labi uztīt un jātin 2x par 18V un taisngriezis ar 2 diodēm.

----------


## simistors

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādu  necaurspīdīgu vielu, kura nekaitēs shēmas darbībai, bet 100% paslēps elementu kontūras.  Ideja apmēram tāda: ieliekam pcb korpusā, ielejam vielu un tā sacietē.  Pašam galvā uz fikso nāk prātā poliestera sveķi, bet kā viņiem piešķirt krāsu ?

----------


## next

Slikta doma - nepaarbaudiits vai nestabils kompaunds var detaljas no plates nopleest.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tev tur nav megahercu un 'viela' nevar radīt zudumus vai ko izskaņot - lej kaut vai piķi (bitumu).

----------


## simistors

Paldies, bet piķis šoreiz nederēs. Megahercu tur nav un platītes izmēri 5x5 cm. 
Šai pildvielai būtu jākalpo diviem mērķiem:1. mitruma izolācija. 2.Lai shēmu nebūtu tik vienkārši atkārtot. ::

----------


## abergs

Gadus padsmit apakaļ lēju ar neitralo (bezetiķa) silikonu. Bija gan ideja tieši caurspīdīgu. Bet var jau pielikt kādu dielektrisku pigmentu: 
piem. mālus=keramika.

----------


## Isegrim

Tad piķim jābūt pašā laikā, jo  - 
1. tas ir hidrofobs, 
2. nevienam nebūs uzņēmības to izskrubināt, lai nokopētu tavus ģeniālos risinājumus. 
Var, protams, kādus epoksīdsveķus (ar pildvielu un plastifikatoru) lietot. 
P.S. Esmu manījis visai nenovīdīgus ļaužus, kas DIP14 korpusiem vīlējuši uzrakstus nost un rezistorus krāsojuši ciet...  ::

----------


## M_J

Ja taisi to lietu tirgošanai, un gan jau ka taisi tirgošanai, ja ir aktuāla aizsardzība pret kopēšanu, tad noteikti uztaisi tā lai tajā shēmā nekad nekas nesabojājas, citādi sačakarēsi savu karmu. Padomā, kā Tevi lamās tie, kas būs spiesti urķēties pa to mastiku, lai nomainītu nosvilušu tranzistoru. Piemērs - "Chrysler Voyager" motoru vadības bloki. Softa kļūdas dēļ tajos regulāri nosvilst aizdedzes gala tranzistori un pats pretīgākais visā pasākumā ir skrubināt ārā to želeju, lai tiktu klāt tranzistoriem. Neesmu gan novērojis, ka šie vadības bloki būtu īpaši drošāki par tiem, kas nav aizlieti ar želeju, drīzāk otrādi. Smagāki gan. Tādā veidā aizsargāties no kopēšanas? Tad tajā shēmā jābūt tiešām kaut kam kopēšanas vērtam. Tad varbūt labāk nopatentēt?

----------


## simistors

Pieredze rāda, ka patentēšana nekam nelīdz. ķīnieši viņu nemāk lasīt..   Un vispār, tik daudz burtu atbildēs, bet neviena sakarīgi pilietojama tehnoloģija nav ieteikta. Pats esmu rakājis laukā no auto elektronikas visādus smāķus,želejas,kompaundus utt, bet nezinu kur iegādāt..  

kur nopirkt, tāds ir šī brīža jautājums?

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPOXY-RESIN-...-/310186942108

Atslēgas vārdi "potting compound".

http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...atchallpartial

----------


## simistors

paldiesinšssss- Jurki`n ::

----------

